# Survey Shows Adults Who Use E-cigarettes To Quit Smoking Prefer Supposedly Juvenile Flavors



## Alex (17/7/14)

http://www.forbes.com/sites/jacobsu...it-smoking-prefer-allegedly-juvenile-flavors/

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Yiannaki (17/7/14)

Interesting read 

Thanks for sharing @Alex

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (17/7/14)

By this guy's logic I should be 12 years old.


----------

